# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  CRAZY TAXI 3

## جسر الحياة

*أقدم لكم لعبة التاكسي المجنون الاصدار التالت " Crazy Taxi 3 "* 













*التحميل هنا*
http://downloads.empireinteractive.c...BE08110BAD.zip

*أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*[align=center]يا رجل انت وردة

هاي لعبتي المفضلة

أصلا أنا من زمان نفسي أصير سواق تكسي[/align]*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *[align=center]يا رجل انت وردة
> 
> هاي لعبتي المفضلة
> 
> أصلا أنا من زمان نفسي أصير سواق تكسي[/align]*


 :Db465236ff: 

شكرا Scorpio

----------


## جسر الحياة

*شكرا كتير أحمد ويا زهرة التوليب على مروركم

بس أنا إكتشفت إنو اللعبه مو كامله ( يعني demo ) 

علشان هيك حبيت أجيبلكم اللعبه كامله* 


*روابط التحميل*
http://rapidshare.com/files/80641974...ISO.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80641965...ISO.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80641975...ISO.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80641976...ISO.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80641848...ISO.part05.rar

*ملاحظه : اللعبة بصيغة ISO لذا عليك حرقها في قرص بعد فك الضغط أو استخدام برنامج دايمون توول .*


*برنامج دايمون تولز ( DAEMON Tools )*
http://www.zshare.net/download/3120713c303ea8/

----------


## حنين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## جسر الحياة

> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .




*أهلا فيكي يا حنين
وشكرا كتير لمرورك*

----------


## ahed7

:Bl (14):

----------


## النورس الحزين

بس انا مو عاف انزلها 
شكرا

----------


## القلم الحزين

شكرا لك كتير بحب هاللعبة
بس في مشكلة ما رضيت تنزل عالجهاز عندي

----------


## ali alsayes

:Eh S(9):

----------

